
MomoCupid – Tinder for Geeks. Because Geeks Are Worth It - su_yuen
http://momocupid.com
======
smt88
I'd highly recommend getting a lawyer to do a name search on this
domain/brand. OKCupid is (probably too) similar and has the money to sue, if
they want to.

~~~
su_yuen
It's an April fools joke

~~~
smt88
That's too bad. It's a good idea.

